# What are good sites to get fog HID lights for 2010 altima



## pya527 (Jun 12, 2011)

i need your help, i know a few of you have some good sites in mind, i appreciate it


----------



## DatacomGuy (Jun 26, 2011)

Tagging along.


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

pya527 said:


> i need your help, i know a few of you have some good sites in mind, i appreciate it


pya527,

I would conduct a search on eBay | Electronics, Cars, Clothing, Collectibles and More Online Shopping, Part Detail, and Nissan Altima HID Kits Altima HIDs Kit Xenon Bulbs Conversion HID Lights.

One or all of these parts e-tailers is bound to have HID foglights for your Altima. Good luck on the search!


----------

